
Teacher Strikes Are Exposing the Corrupt Charter School Agenda - pnongrata
https://www.nakedcapitalism.com/2019/01/rising-tide-teacher-strikes-finally-exposing-corrupt-charter-school-agenda.html
======
towaway1138
In districts where the quality of education is very poor, it's hardly
surprising that parents will try to act in their children's best interests.
Are we really helping the poor by forcing them to put their children in low-
quality schools?

------
masonic
"In the latest teacher strike in Los Angeles, the nation’s second-largest
school system, some 30,000 teachers walked off the job saying unchecked growth
of charter schools and charters’ lack of transparency and accountability have
become an unsustainable drain on the public system’s financials."

That's odd. The union's own release[0] states no such concern (beyond an
offhand mention to charter _co-locations_ in bullet point #5 of 7).

[0] [https://www.utla.net/news/utla-will-strike-
monday](https://www.utla.net/news/utla-will-strike-monday)

------
zozbot123
Note that the article is specifically about _non-charter school teachers_ ,
i.e. they are "exposing" their competitors as allegedly corrupt. Good for them
of course, but perhaps we should take their claims with a grain of salt.

